# A warm hello from Winnipeg



## justindavidow (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi folks!

Been a long-time lurker,  but I'm getting the hankering to contribute and ask questions more and more!


I'm Justin;  a mid-thirties hobbyist from+in Winnipeg Manitoba.

I've always loved toolmaking; solving problems and helping others to overcome the challenges they face is what keeps me going in life.

I'm tooling up so I can get some projects done this winter.  Presently constrained with a tiny basement workshop,  but looking to expand and put up a new detached shop in the next few years.

I have..  a lot of hobbies.  I deeply love learning which often manifests in sucking up more hours than I have.   Photography, videography, music production, foley, field recording, cycling, hiking, live sound reinforcement, 3d printing, CAD, electronics, amateur radio, thermography, embedded computing, programming, woodworking, RPAS, machining, etc etc.

In a past life (15+ years ago!) I did a few dozen one-off or small-production machining jobs weekly. These days my form is sloppy and I need to practice improving tolerances and spend more time planning-and-documenting projects.


Looking forward to meeting folks in the coming years, sharing projects, asking questions, and growing along the way!


----------



## Canadium (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON! Love the diverse range of interests!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 5, 2021)

glad to have you here!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome from Farmland south of Chatham Ontario. The diversity of your interests sounds similar to my own but not the same - which is good - I think........

"Short" list of my interests *in addition to machining* include: Astronomy, camping, hunting, hiking, fishing, bird watching, wildlife, trees & critters, photography, woodworking, shooting & precision smithing, electronics, computers, sex, programming, dog training, dog field trials, helping young people see the great outdoors through new eyes, all things science, grandkids, eating but not cooking - I burn water, handing out beer bottles, genealogy, making messes, fixing anything for someone else who cares, etc etc etc. But my biggest and most favorite hobby of all is learning. It's a very sad day when I don't learn something new.

So ya, welcome to the forum. You will fit right in!

I think there is an "everything else" section here someplace, and I don't mind being PM'd on any subject anyone wants to talk about but doesn't want to do so for all the world to see.


----------



## Brent H (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard from north of Barrie!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 5, 2021)

justindavidow said:


> ...
> 
> I have..  a lot of hobbies.  I deeply love learning which often manifests in sucking up more hours than I have.   Photography, videography, music production, foley, field recording, cycling, hiking, live sound reinforcement, 3d printing, CAD, electronics, amateur radio, thermography, embedded computing, programming, woodworking, RPAS, machining, etc etc



Almost sounds like the forum found you, and not the other way around LOL.

You're already a good fit here. Welcome from Calgary bud.


----------



## Crosche (Dec 7, 2021)

A warm welcome from Calgary. Glad to have you on board!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Snocrusher (Dec 8, 2021)

Welcome from St Andrews MB.
I also have many interests, well too many I think.
Photography, regular, video and drone. Hunting Fishing used to be top of the list but age and mobility limits me now. Snowmobiling Motorcycles ATVs Computers and some simple electronics.
Would love to be mid 30s again.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 8, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## DPittman (Dec 8, 2021)

Snocrusher said:


> Would love to be mid 30s again



Oh man ain't that the truth, health, mind and potential, all of which now is in decline.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Would love to be mid-30s again....
> 
> Oh man ain't that the truth, health, mind and potential, all of which now is in decline.



Are we talking age or temperature here.......


----------



## justindavidow (Dec 8, 2021)

Snocrusher said:


> Would love to be mid 30s again.



Here I am, thinking the same thing about my 20's.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 8, 2021)

justindavidow said:


> Here I am, thinking the same thing about my 20's.



And here I am thinking the same thing about my 60s.....


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Justin,

Welcome from another Winnipeger!!!

I’ve just discovered the forum, so haven’t really had a good chance to look around. I AM looking forward to finding out where I can purchase materials (etc.) in Winnipeg without breaking the bank.



justindavidow said:


> Here I am, thinking the same thing about my 20's.


And here I am thinking the same thing about my 40’s….


----------

